# lighting for 125



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

would this be a good bulb for my 125?
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...amp;pcatid=4505
was thinking of planting it.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

I would say you need more wattage.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

ryanimpreza said:


> I would say you need more wattage.


how many am i gonna need? what bulb would you recommend?


----------



## jdstooge (Nov 30, 2008)

the rule of thum is 1 1/2 to 3 watts per gallon for low to med light plants and 3 1/2 to 4 or 5 watts for high light loving plants.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

jdstooge said:


> the rule of thum is 1 1/2 to 3 watts per gallon for low to med light plants and 3 1/2 to 4 or 5 watts for high light loving plants.


wow! i have 2 48" T-5 fluorescent fixture. am i gonna be able to pump that many watts out of fluorescent bulbs?

found these. they would give me 108 w on a 125. 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...mp;pcatid=13823

scratch them i need T-8 not T-5. no CO2 just root tabs and daily nutrients doses.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

all depends on if you are going to use co2. 1.5 watts max if you are not.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Ive seen a guy grow high light plants with geissman bulbs. Only 1 gpw. That is the only bulb I would ever order. They make the difference.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

SeedlessOne said:


> Ive seen a guy grow high light plants with geissman bulbs. Only 1 gpw. That is the only bulb I would ever order. They make the difference.


Do they come in T-8 ? If so where can i find them ?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Giesemann bulbs come in T5. Go to walmart, get yourself some T8 GE 6500K bulbs. Save up some money for T5 fixture and Giesemann midday bulbs. You got a canopy? If so, then buy some 48" shop fixtures from either walmart, home depot or lowes, and put the GE bulbs in it.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

maknwar said:


> Giesemann bulbs come in T5. Go to walmart, get yourself some T8 GE 6500K bulbs. Save up some money for T5 fixture and Giesemann midday bulbs. You got a canopy? If so, then buy some 48" shop fixtures from either walmart, home depot or lowes, and put the GE bulbs in it.


already got the shop light thats whats on the tank. No wood canopy, just glass tops. I bought the tank used so the bulbs are not the 1's that came with it. They are Tropic sun 32w 5500k. So if i did the math right thats like .512 WPG. should i still go buy the bulbs from wal-mart.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

what do you think of this fixture. its compact fluorescent not T-5 but its got 130 watts and only 70 bucks.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...amp;pcatid=9871


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Look at the current nova SLR t5.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

dschoter05 said:


> what do you think of this fixture. its compact fluorescent not T-5 but its got 130 watts and only 70 bucks.
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...amp;pcatid=9871


Hey I don't want to jack your thread but that looks like a great deal. I am thinking of getting two of those fixtures for my 125g would give me 2wpg

What do you guys think is beter T-5 or Compact Fluorescent?


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

you can get 3 50watt bulbs.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Just bought it. Along with root tabs and excel. Now i just need some plants.


----------

